# Getting rid of bruises



## runnerninja (Nov 3, 2008)

Anybody got some tips on how to help speed up the length of time it takes for bruises to clear.

Had never sparred until recently and I find I constantly have bruises on my body. It doesnt generally bother me but this is the second time in a few weeks that I have got a black eye.

I got a cream called Arnicare which is supposed to help with bruising. My latest black eye is now two days old and I have been told to start putting something warm on it as this increases blood flow. 

Any tips?


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 3, 2008)

I know Dit Dat Dow help get rid of them quicker if you use it everyday.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Nov 3, 2008)

runnerninja said:


> Anybody got some tips on how to help speed up the length of time it takes for bruises to clear.
> 
> Had never sparred until recently and I find I constantly have bruises on my body. It doesnt generally bother me but this is the second time in a few weeks that I have got a black eye.
> 
> ...


 
Proteolytic enzymes...bromolein and papain. Taken 1/2 hr before meals.


----------



## Traditionalist (Nov 3, 2008)

Bruised are like scars, they are a badge of honor. Wear them proudly.


----------



## Cirdan (Nov 4, 2008)

Traditionalist said:


> Bruised are like scars, they are a badge of honor. Wear them proudly.


 
Exactly!


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 4, 2008)

Traditionalist said:


> Bruised are like scars, they are a badge of honor. Wear them proudly.


 
Lol!  A couple of years ago I collapsed and was taken to hospital, a nurse had to help me into a hospital robe and into bed. she was horrified at the bruises on my body, 'fingerprints' on my arms, bruises on my chest, legs etc. I was groggy so didn't take a lot of notice. When I was a little better I had a very nice doctor urging me to tell her all about it, and how I could get help, she'd get me a place in a refuge for battered women and there'd be support if I wanted to press charges. When I started laughing bless her she thought I was in denial! She took a bit of convincing though.
I've seen another side of that though, I had a real dark bruise on my cheek once (a knee to the face while grappling) and the amount of people who pretended it wasn't there or wouldn't look was amazing.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 4, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> Lol!  A couple of years ago I collapsed and was taken to hospital, a nurse had to help me into a hospital robe and into bed. she was horrified at the bruises on my body, 'fingerprints' on my arms, bruises on my chest, legs etc. I was groggy so didn't take a lot of notice. When I was a little better I had a very nice doctor urging me to tell her all about it, and how I could get help, she'd get me a place in a refuge for battered women and there'd be support if I wanted to press charges. When I started laughing bless her she thought I was in denial! She took a bit of convincing though.
> I've seen another side of that though, I had a real dark bruise on my cheek once (a knee to the face while grappling) and the amount of people who pretended it wasn't there or wouldn't look was amazing.



LOL! That's a great story Tez.  :asian:

I echo the use of Jow. Find a good jow, apply it before and after training, and then if you get any bruises, apply it directly to the bruises.


----------



## girlbug2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Traditionalist said:


> Bruised are like scars, they are a badge of honor. Wear them proudly.


 

For men, yes. Females get a different reaction (see Tez's post above). I personally don't mind the bruises on my arms and legs showing but for some reason people tend to assume a black eye on a woman means her old man's beatin' her back home at the double wide (while wearing a sleeveless shirt and holding a beer can in the other hand ).

Does anybody know if the old remedy about holding a steak on the eye helps at all?


----------



## hpulley (Nov 4, 2008)

girlbug2 said:


> For men, yes. Females get a different reaction (see Tez's post above). I personally don't mind the bruises on my arms and legs showing but for some reason people tend to assume a black eye on a woman means her old man's beatin' her back home at the double wide (while wearing a sleeveless shirt and holding a beer can in the other hand ).



I was going to joke that my wife could be beating me up but seriously, some men are battered too.



> Does anybody know if the old remedy about holding a steak on the eye helps at all?



Only if it's a frozen steak


----------



## Traditionalist (Nov 4, 2008)

girlbug2 said:


> For men, yes. Females get a different reaction (see Tez's post above). I personally don't mind the bruises on my arms and legs showing but for some reason people tend to assume a black eye on a woman means her old man's beatin' her back home at the double wide (while wearing a sleeveless shirt and holding a beer can in the other hand ).
> 
> Does anybody know if the old remedy about holding a steak on the eye helps at all?


 
not my sister. She's one of those girls that just radiates "don't mess with me". If she gets bruised from training then she runs to the bathroom to see how cool it will be. Plus, the bruise she gave your or is going to give you will be a lot worse then hers.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 4, 2008)

Any bruises I have ever had that anyone has ever taken notice of, and there have been a few, I have always said the same thing.

"You should see the other guy"

And I give not further explanation.

If they are an MAist, they know all about it...and WHY would you want to get rid of the bruises sooner...the whole concept is foreign to me :EG:

And as the Traditionalist said



Traditionalist said:


> Bruised are like scars, they are a badge of honor. Wear them proudly.


----------



## shihansmurf (Nov 15, 2008)

Stop blocking with your eye. 

My boxing coach used to swear by used tea bags. It seemed to work but, I was in my late teens/early twenties so everything seemed to heal fast then(unlike my mid thirties where a pulled muscle seems to take a week, age sucks).No promises, but its worth a try.

Good luck.

Mark


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 15, 2008)

shihansmurf said:


> Stop blocking with your eye.
> 
> My boxing coach used to swear by used tea bags. It seemed to work but, I was in my late teens/early twenties so everything seemed to heal fast then(unlike my mid thirties where a pulled muscle seems to take a week, age sucks).No promises, but its worth a try.
> 
> ...


 
If you put used teabags that have been in the fridge on your eyes its very soothing and can take down puffiness so I imagine they could be good for bruises too.
Witch Hazel is very good too.


----------



## Carol (Nov 15, 2008)

Ester-C, 500-1000 mg with a meal, 2-3 times a day.  Vitamin C helps rebuild the broken blood vessels.  Ester-C has a calcium base instead of an acid base which makes it easier for a lot of people to digest.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 15, 2008)

You see I just don't get this "Getting rid of bruises" stuff

I currently have a HUGE bruise on the outside of my upper right arm (just below the shoulder) and I'm not happy because I have to wear long sleeves this time of year


----------



## Almost (Nov 16, 2008)

Rub it out is the first thing I always do. Its hard for bruises on the face but it works for most of the body. If you think you got a nice hit that is going to bruise, get a friend after class get some lineament on it, have them start about and inch above the area and using both thumbs they need to squeeze as hard as then can and then pull down the bruise in the direction of the blood flow. (on the front side of your body, blood is flowing outwards towards the limbs, on the backside it flows towards the heart). Repeat 2 or 3 times and you should notice a big difference. Both the pressure of the rubbing and the lineament should help break up the blood clost and the bruse should go away faster. If you have some sort of lineament apply that as well before class for sure and don't be afraid to use in on any bruises you have. I use some i have only seen in my system called meridian, but dit da jow (sp) works well to.  Be weary though, it is a painful process but from my experience it helps a lot so just grit your teeth and take it and you should be a lot better off. 

As far as the eye, i wouldn't really know but i would guess something warm would help helping dialate the blood vesseles to allow for better blood flow helping the area heal better. (Alcohol does that as well but I don't think i would suggest it)

Hope that helps


----------



## level7 (Nov 17, 2008)

Traditionalist said:


> Bruised are like scars, they are a badge of honor. Wear them proudly.


 
Fight Club comes to mind


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 18, 2008)

Almost said:


> Rub it out is the first thing I always do.


 
Me too, wake up in the morning and... Oh, bruises, right.  Actually, I get some nasty ones... and I started using some Dit Da Jow (the recipie from Jade Tigress's school actually) and it works wonders on fading them quickly.


----------



## Grenadier (Nov 18, 2008)

I start with ice for the first day, and then switch to Dit Dat Jow the next day, after the swelling has subsided.  This method has worked wonderfully well for many years, and as long as I can still get this same formula of Jow, I'll continue to use it.  



level7 said:


> Fight Club comes to mind


 
Ahem...  The first rule of Fight Club...


----------



## MantisSeiji (Nov 22, 2008)

Well... If you want a cheap way, I use a stuff called Woodlock Lotion.
It's a chinese medicine for pretty much everything on the outside. DON'T DRINK IT. It works well on cuts, bruises, and painful "it feels like a shattered bone" sensations.The woodlock I have only takes 5 drops at most to cover both hands. It's a small bottle, bought it for $5 I think, but I'm not even half way through it... I've had it for about 5 months now.

Other than that, go for a Dit Da Jow. Chinese medicine for a LONG time. Back in the good ol' days, every system of kung fu had their own formula of dit da jow, and the students would have to learn it before training. Some sytems, like mine, still have their own formula, but we aren't taught it.


----------



## SA_BJJ (Nov 25, 2008)

Two things you can do to get rid of black eyes...

1. Use headgear.
2. Dont Spar

Choose one...


----------



## karatemom (Nov 25, 2008)

drinking pineapple juice will make them go away quicker - I've tried it - it works!  fresh pineapple juice is the best but canned will work too.


----------



## girlbug2 (Nov 26, 2008)

How much do you need to drink? How often?

So far pineapple juice sounds like the most enjoyable remedy.


----------



## karatemom (Dec 16, 2008)

I just saw this ... I drank about 1 cup a day - guess the more you drink the faster it will work???


----------



## AoCAdam (Feb 4, 2009)

Thats a sweet story Tez. Unfortunately I do not know any secret remedies to get rid of bruises but hopefully someone else's advice in this thread can help you.


----------



## tellner (Feb 5, 2009)

There are plenty of Arcane Potions containing Unspeakable Eldritch Ingredients that help with bruises. Some of the bruise Jaos are very good. Uncle Mushtaq's Balur Silat that I make and sell - please forgive me for tooting my own horn here - works very well.


----------



## bowser666 (Feb 6, 2009)

I see alot of peopel talknig about badges of honor and what not but I think the main concern of getting rid of the bruises IMO, is for someone in my situation where you are working in a public facing position (Sales) or in a professional office environment where you don't exactly want to be all bloodied and bruised up when making a presentation to the Executive VP of Sales etc..........

TO echo many posts in this thread, I also agree to find a good Jow recipe and use   It works wonders.


----------



## Hagakure (Feb 6, 2009)

Grenadier said:


> I start with ice for the first day, and then switch to Dit Dat Jow the next day, after the swelling has subsided. This method has worked wonderfully well for many years, and as long as I can still get this same formula of Jow, I'll continue to use it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem... The first rule of Fight Club...


 
The first rule of Fight Club is, no smoki... no wait, ummm...

I also use this method, bit of ice, then DDJ rubbed in well. Although my current batch is running pretty low. 

I tried to buy the individual ingrediants to make my own once. Went to said local Chinese herbalist, only for him to tell me that one of the ingrediants was "a deer", and started doing deer impressions complete with hands on top of head pretending to be antlers. I just buy it online now.

Edited to add: I read in the paper that a lot of English Rugby clubs are encouraging their players to drink aloe vera as it reduces inflamation and swelling and is amazingly good for the joints. Apparently. Might also be worth a try, I have to say though, I've tried it in the past, and it's pretty "Bleurghh".


----------



## Nolerama (Feb 6, 2009)

Find a better guard that suits you, elevate your position while striking as if there's a glass of water on your head (which means, don't bend over), and use good head movement.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Feb 6, 2009)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> Proteolytic enzymes...bromolein and papain. Taken 1/2 hr before meals.


 
It might be tacky to quote myself, but I'm going to do it anyway. Pineapple juice contains the enzyme Bromelein. It gets in the bloodstream, and digests free-floating prootien bits...specifically in bruises, the blood that seeped when you bled internally (what a bruise is).

Papain, the sister enzyme in papayas, is also great for this. Hence, many companies put them in the same capsule. Add Vitamin C and a chelated copper suplement to improve the integrity of the blood vessels, and you're gold.


----------



## Aefibird (Feb 7, 2009)

For any minor facial injuries (i.e. bruises, not ones where the skin has been torn or there is suspicion of more serious injury) at the school I work at we give the kids a warm pad to hold on the bruised area and some juice to sip. 

The pads are filled with gel and can either be heated in a microwave or chilled in a fridge to make a versatile and flexible treatment. 

We used them chilled for injuries such as sprained ankles and warmed up for bruising and if a child complains of ear- or tooth-ache.

Personally, I like my martial arts bruises - they remind me to train harder and work on not getting any next time when sparring.


----------



## Em MacIntosh (Feb 13, 2009)

If it's really bad and you're in some kind of professional or public position use (or borrow) some coverup.


----------

